# Importance of Post Cycle Therapy



## slick_nasty (Mar 29, 2014)

When does Post Cycle Therapy become important?  Is it something you need to do after each cycle or once a year? I've done a hand full of cycles of test and deca but never done a legit PCT I've only used supplements like L-Carnitine ZMA and estrogen blockers to reset is this good enough?


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 29, 2014)

What's PCT? .................. 

Read the stickies


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2014)

No not even close to good enough. I would suggest you get a hormone panel done and find out where your levels are at. You will either need testosterone replacement therapy or a reboot with clomid


----------



## slick_nasty (Mar 29, 2014)

StoliFTW said:


> What's PCT? ..................
> 
> Read the stickies



Post Cycle Therapy


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> No not even close to good enough. I would suggest you get a hormone panel done and find out where your levels are at. You will either need testosterone replacement therapy or a reboot with clomid



^^^.  10char


----------



## stonetag (Mar 29, 2014)

By not doing proper Post Cycle Therapy you rob yourself of most of the benefits that were afforded you by the gear, also getting your body back to it's natural balance as quick as possible by the practice of PCT is very beneficial in the big health picture.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 29, 2014)

learn about hcg clomid and nolva..Cycling without pct is very dumb


----------

